# Duck calls: Good low end chuckle, but also one thats loud!



## Goose Gitter (Oct 8, 2009)

I deffinately need a new duck call this year. Gimme some opinions on what you guys think. Let me know what you have and how you like them. I'm thinkin' about an RNT or Foiles but I'm open to suggestions. I want a call with a good low end but one that can also ring out the hail call for comp. calling. Thanks Guys.


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy Cutter.....


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have three calls on my lanyard. One a Buck Gardner that I like for moderate to lower end calling. A old Duck Commander wood call from I do not remember when. Use this for my chuckle and birds close in working decoys. The other is a Winglock Poly carb that has a very high end tone. Can take a lot of air pressure and still sound like a duck. Have had friends tell me they can here it clearly at 3/4 away! I have turned a lot of high flyer's and passing ducks with this call. Never touch it close in!

If push came to shove of the doz or so call I have and could only take one! The Buck Gardner would be the call of choice! Never like the Daisy Cutter to much, others I hunt with have good luck with them though. Calling style has a lot of influence on the calls sound. Not everyone has the same mouth cavity.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I know you mentioned RNT and Foiles however Zink's new PH2 double mag, is verry ducky down low and dead raisingly loud on top, at least for a double reed? Just a suggestion.


----------



## XR-2 Fan (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't help but think of a Lares hybrid for what you're looking for. Sick low end and will get very loud!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a Winglock Acrylic double reed for the attention getter and when in close I like the Zinc PH2, it seems more raspy for the finishing touch,,,


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

The double talk calef call is a great call! you can make it loud and soft for far away and close ducks. But everyone is differnet your best bet is to go to a store that sells calls and just start blowin and see what fits you the best.

Wacker 44


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

IMO the big guys best - death whistle or foiles - strait suzy are great for chuckling I like the suzy more but the death whistle is very loud. You should hit up a sports store and try them first hand it makes all the difference. :beer:


----------



## nilgooser (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't put down the new Buck Gardner Workin Man double. This thing can RING and get nasty down low. I am super impressed.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

RNT MVP


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Foiles Timber Rattler!!!


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Wacker 44 said:


> The double talk calef call is a great call!
> 
> Wacker 44


Couldn't agree more! I can make this call do everything I need a duck call for. However, I still really like the sounds I get out of the dead meat mallard all though I don't own one yet. My super loud call is the Saunders coupe but I'm not completely crazy about it yet.

Best of luck to those who venture out this weekend... possibly around 0 wind chills out here tomorrow night. :beer:

MM


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

I blow a river bottom duck call that I just cant put down. They are locally made here in Illinois and can't beat em. Check out there web site!http://www.riverbottomcalls.com


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

Buck Gardner Spitfire Acrylic.. Only $60 new too


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

go to the foiles migrators website and they have BGB acrylic calls on sale for $55. i have a few of them and they are great calls.


----------



## waterfowler26 (Sep 21, 2009)

i run a zink ph-2. this call is just sick from top to bottom. favorite call on my lanyard.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you want to save a bunch of dough and get one heck of a call, try this. i bought a buck gardner tall timber II a few years back. it cost me $12. i took the reed out and "blueprinted" the tone board. to do this, use 80 grit sand paper wrapped around a small block or even a fingernail board. carefully work the tone board in a curving stroke that follows the shape of the striking surface until the high and low spots are gone. i sometimes add a tiny bit more curve, but darn little. i then shorten the reed ever so slightly so i can get a little adjustment range. make sure the reed is perfectly centered on the tone board when you reassemble. also debur the sanding "fuzz" from the tone channel. that's it. it should only take 5 minutes. my call still sounds better than any custom call my buddies use. i have even made a few of these "customized" calls for them. superb chuckle, nasal quacks, and top end. also, one of my friends has the "straight meat mallard". it sucks. no chuckle what so ever. he knows how to call and so do i. a top end call should perform like one, but his foiles short reed required attention too. :eyeroll: none of have a zink, but the xr-2 sure sounds good on the dvd!


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

duckslyr said:


> go to the foiles migrators website and they have BGB acrylic calls on sale for $55. i have a few of them and they are great calls.


Thanks for the heads up duckslyr... It just came in the mail. HELL YEA


----------

